# Betriebssystem ermitteln



## Thomas Darimont (19. März 2004)

Hallo!

Siehe: http://jakarta.apache.org/commons/lang/api/org/apache/commons/lang/SystemUtils.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## dajos (25. September 2006)

Es geht noch leichter ohne viele externe Klassen...

Über die Properties Klasse mit System-Properties kann man die Parameter os.version und os.name abfragen.

http://www.addison-wesley.de/Service/krueger/kap12008.htm


System.getProperty("os.name");


Gruss

mike


----------



## Thomas Darimont (25. September 2006)

Hallo!

... das ist ja auch schön und gut... (wird soweiso von den jakarta Commons Lang gemacht)... jedoch musst du dann auch den os.name/os.version String Parsen um das genaue Betiebssystem zu ermitteln... und genau das machen die SystemUtils zuverlässig für dich ;-)

Gruß Tom


----------



## dajos (25. September 2006)

Ich binde lieber weniger Klassen ein, und frage einen String ab, als dann ein Bündel extra Klassen mitzuschleifen. die 5 zeilen Code kann man noch selbst schreiben...

Aber das muss man eben jedem selbst überlassen.

Hab es immer so überprüft und werd es auch weiter so machen, um so wenig Klassen wie nötig zu benutzen


----------



## Thomas Darimont (25. September 2006)

Hallo!

Ist ja auch schön ung gut solange du nur 2-3 Betriebssysteme unterstützen musst und keine (kaum) Sonderfälle hast... wenn du jedoch eine Vielzahl von Ausnahmen für unterschiedliche Betriebssysteme unterstützen mußt, dann ziehe ich es vor so wenig Code wie möglich selbst zu schreiben... denn der Code der Apache commons wird von tausenden Entwicklern weltweit verwendet und ist umfangreich getestet. Wenns dort ein Problem gibt ist es in der Regel sehr schnell behoben. Wenn ich sowas selber baue und auch nur intern nutze ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher das die Komponente Bugs enthält als wenn sie von tausenden Entwicklern schon vor mir auf Herz und Nieren geprüft wurde...

Gruß Tom


----------



## dajos (25. September 2006)

Hallo,

ich sagte doch jeder muss das selbst entscheiden, wenn ich um jedes Byte in meiner Anwendung kämpfen muss, weil ich eben auf Übertragungswege angewiesen bin, die wenig Bandbreite in Netzwerken bereitstellen (Ich rede nicht von High Tech Ländern, sondern von Orten die viele Menschen Europas noch nichtmal kennen), dann werde ich mich hüten Auszüge von Biliotheken zu verwenden, die mir wenige Funktionen im Bezug auf meine Anwendung bereistellen. Wenn man auf Ressourcen nicht achten muss, dann ist das alles auch kein Thema.

Wie gesagt, das muss jeder selbst entscheiden.

PS ich habe nach << java Betriebssystem ermitteln >> in google gesucht und das war die einzigste Seite zu dem Thema, deswegen dachte ich sollte man erwähnen, dass es auch einfach über die properties geht.


----------



## kabel2 (25. September 2006)

Um wieviele Bytes geht es hier bzw. wie hoch ist die Bandbreite?


----------



## Dit_ (11. April 2010)

Danke!

System.getProperty("os.name"); 
wenn man BS, um LookAndFeels zu verwalten braucht , ist es genau das richtige


----------

